# tanques de gas estacionario



## drash

Qué tal,

Me gustaría saber cómo se podría traducir dicha palabra referente a una empresa distribuidora de gas L.P.

¿¿Sería correcto "*stable gas tank*"??

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## EddieZumac

Company which distributes stationary L.P. gas tanks.


----------



## gengo

I have a question.  If the Spanish is tanques de gas estacionario, and the translation is as Eddie says, why is estacionario not plural?  As it is, it seems like the adjective is modifying gas, not tanques.


----------



## madafe

gengo said:


> I have a question.  If the Spanish is tanques de gas estacionario, and the translation is as Eddie says, why is estacionario not plural?  As it is, it seems like the adjective is modifying gas, not tanques.



Modifica a gas, es correcto.


----------



## Aviador

Disculpa, drash, (parece que gengo tiene la misma curiosidad) ¿a qué te refieres con "gas estacionario"? No había oído que existiera un gas de esa característica. 
¿No será que te refieres a _tanques estacionarios de gas_?


----------



## gengo

Aviador said:


> Disculpa, drash, (parece que gengo tiene la misma curiosidad) ¿a qué te refieres con "gas estacionario"? No había oído que existiera un gas de esa característica.
> ¿No será que te refieres a _tanques estacionarios de gas_?



Yes, that is exactly what I was wondering about.  In scientific terms, a gas cannot really be said to be stationary, since its molecules are constantly moving (unless it is at absolute zero degrees in temperature, which is impossible).  Of course, any gas inside a tank could be considered stationary since it is not actively flowing from one place to another, as through a pipe.  Therefore, saying that a gas in a tank is stationary is ridiculously obvious.

As Aviador says, it makes more sense to say that lo que es estacionario no es el gas, sino el tanque.  There are LP tanks that are installed in cars, and are therefore mobile, and tanks that are installed on the ground, and are therefore stationary.


----------



## EddieZumac

gengo said:


> I have a question.  If the Spanish is tanques de gas estacionario, and the translation is as Eddie says, why is estacionario not plural?  As it is, it seems like the adjective is modifying gas, not tanques.


How about stationary gas tanks containing L.P.?


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
Aunque vas a encontrar mucho "Tanques estacionarios" esto no es  correcto, la condición estacionaria va implícita en la palabra tanque.  Cuando el depósito es móvil se le cambia el nombre a "cisterna, botella,  cilindro, balón, bombona, etc.".
Imagina el depósito de tu auto (fuel tank), está fijo en una parte de él y se le puede llamar "Tanque".
En  inglés vas a encontrar que los llaman "Fixed tanks" pero no es muy  común, de hecho creo que ningún distribuidor (de gas) tiene este término para sus  productos. 
Pero vas a encontrarlo porque es una forma de especificar que es un tanque fijo o estacionario y, a efectos legales, debe ser transportado por una empresa especializada.
"Fixed LPG tanks", Tanques (estacionarios) de gas licuado de petróleo.
Mi sugerencia es que sólo digas "LPG tanks".
Un saludo.


----------



## Adalar

A lo que Drash está haciendo referencia es a que aquí en México se manejan 2 tipos de tanques para gas LP: Cilindros de 45 lts que cuando se termina el gas, le llamas a la compañía de gas y ellos van y te cambian ese tanque por otro lleno, o lo puedes llevar tu mismo a rellenar, son pesados, pero se pueden transportar de forma relativamente fácil; y los tanques estacionarios con capacidad de 120 a 45000 litros que como su nombre lo indica son "estacionarios", no se mueven, y cuando se termina el gas le llamas a la compañía de gas y ellos van y rellenan el tanque, no lo cambian.  Creo que una traducción viable sería "fixed gas tanks" como sugiere Keahi.

Saludos!


----------



## Peter P

LPG stationary tanks is a good translation for me.

Salu2

Peter P.


----------

